# some pictures of my decor .....



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i will finish updating pictures this week , i am almost done , but being a detail freak i am missing alot of things ....here is part of the cemetery scene ...

here is the hearse with driver , mourning widow Antoinette and in the coffin taking his last ride to rest in peace is dearly deaparted Henry ....


































then gravedigger accompanied by his faithfull dog ....i am not sure if i will leave the dog there or make him dig for bones elsewhere in the cemetery ...


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

wow O wow!!!! The details you put in to your dispalys are fantastic. Once again you setup is outstanding. Great job.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG that looks soooooooo bad. JUST KIDDING.  Wow you have a very nice set up. Love the hearse you made and the grave digger.Can you share some of your skills with me?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

WOW! Fabulous job....wish I had that in my front yard. BRAVO!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

halloweenking said:


> OMG that looks soooooooo bad. JUST KIDDING.  Wow you have a very nice set up. Love the hearse you made and the grave digger.Can you share some of your skills with me?


it is our first year making props like the hearse , coffin etc....it wasnt too hard to figure out but we sat a long while in front of the computer and looked at a few pictures before starting making them all LOL ...but we are proud of what with did...if we had the skills to animate all these i would be in heaven for sure......and if my bank account would of let me purchase more stuff i would of added more details like white satin in the coffin , and hummmm a horse.....but their is always next year right ?......the hearse driver , and gravedigger clothes are from good will .....henry in the coffin is old clothes we had , i made his old fashion tie with left over satin fabric and a gold button i had , took 10 min and a glue gun cause i just cant sew  .....the widow as a real mourning dress found on ebay for i think 29$ and a walmart umbrella .....

as for the building of the hearse well i stole the idea from evilbob and we built it on a large table (table used for weddings and garage sales etc) here i have some pic of the built http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/Witch1971/hearse/ the wheels are garden decor wheels sold for 20$ each


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

So cool! I've never seen anything like that here in Iowa! You did a great job.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, a non-inflatable hearse! Very cool!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

You've done an amazing job - it looks great!


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Great job on the hearse! The mourning bride is a nice touch, and I love the dog


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Excellent display! I would not expect anything less from you!
Love it!


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

I adore the dog skeleton and dapper deceased gentleman. Very unique and clever!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW! This looks amazing.... Keep up the good work my friend! I LOVE it!!!!!!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Everything looks perfect - you did a fantastic job on your display!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

that is so awesome! GREAT GREAT JOB


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks everyone for all your nice comments , i will post this week pictures of the mad dr lab in the manor ,i am finishing my walls today...... and other pictures of the porch display ....so check back for those pictures....

for those that wanna know where i got the dog skeleton i got it at anatomical chart http://www.anatomical.com/Default.asp?bhcd2=1192456800 for 85$ during their march sale , it is called baxter big dog .....it is my dead version of disney haunted mansion caretaker LOL......all the skeletons are bucky's 4th class ....was my first time getting those and not my last ....i love them the only problem with them is their heavy and dont stand up on their own , but once you figure out a way to make them stand a pose for ya , just looks great....

have so much to do still this week , i am usually never this late to complete my display


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

All I can say is I wanna come to your house for Halloween. That is fantastic & I agree with everyone else I love the dog


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Great job witch. The detail is just fantastic. Can't wait to see next season when you move into animated projects. suberb!!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

FANTASTIC!!! Very classy display.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

All I can say is very Disney-like. Excellent!

I too have Baxter from ACC. He is cool.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, I can only aspire to have a display this realistic and professional looking!! GREAT job!!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW!! Love it!


----------



## silcrest (Aug 4, 2007)

Great pics, thank you.

Silvia


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

I got to say i adore the dog. Great Job!!!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> it is our first year making props like the hearse , coffin etc....it wasnt too hard to figure out but we sat a long while in front of the computer and looked at a few pictures before starting making them all LOL ...but we are proud of what with did...if we had the skills to animate all these i would be in heaven for sure......and if my bank account would of let me purchase more stuff i would of added more details like white satin in the coffin , and hummmm a horse.....but their is always next year right ?......the hearse driver , and gravedigger clothes are from good will .....henry in the coffin is old clothes we had , i made his old fashion tie with left over satin fabric and a gold button i had , took 10 min and a glue gun cause i just cant sew  .....the widow as a real mourning dress found on ebay for i think 29$ and a walmart umbrella .....
> 
> as for the building of the hearse well i stole the idea from evilbob and we built it on a large table (table used for weddings and garage sales etc) here i have some pic of the built http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/Witch1971/hearse/ the wheels are garden decor wheels sold for 20$ each



It's just amazing how much detail you put into all of it. About how long did it take you to complete that set up? (well the stuff you have now)

It's so amazing. I love looking at it. Im a dork I know.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Once again your set up looks great! Just wanted to let you know if you have a Goodwill near you, you can pick up a white satin dress pretty easily. I found a couple great prom or bridemaids dresses that worked perfect for lineing for a coffin and are all under $5. 





a witch from canada said:


> it is our first year making props like the hearse , coffin etc....it wasnt too hard to figure out but we sat a long while in front of the computer and looked at a few pictures before starting making them all LOL ...but we are proud of what with did...if we had the skills to animate all these i would be in heaven for sure......and if my bank account would of let me purchase more stuff i would of added more details like white satin in the coffin , and hummmm a horse.....but their is always next year right ?......the hearse driver , and gravedigger clothes are from good will .....henry in the coffin is old clothes we had , i made his old fashion tie with left over satin fabric and a gold button i had , took 10 min and a glue gun cause i just cant sew  .....the widow as a real mourning dress found on ebay for i think 29$ and a walmart umbrella .....
> 
> as for the building of the hearse well i stole the idea from evilbob and we built it on a large table (table used for weddings and garage sales etc) here i have some pic of the built http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/Witch1971/hearse/ the wheels are garden decor wheels sold for 20$ each


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*Some more pictures taken today ....*

here is the Haunted girl from the past , she disapeared on halloween night many years ago while trick or treating , nobody knows what happened to her and her dog , but since that night she as been haunting the manor and will be sure to scare the trick or treaters on halloween night  (our version of donna the dead) ...i tried getting some spider web on her and it works it stays even while she moves....i hope the little kids arent too affraid to come to the front door cause if they want their candy they still have to make it trough the foyer and meet edward the butler and then into my living room to meet the lady in crystal ball LOL 

as you can see my black urns are still missing the black roses to go in them because a stupid ebay seller didnt send them ups like i requested   grrrrrrrrrr not even sure now if i will get them in time for halloween


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

i love the dog...i almost bought one, but you have to push the button every time you want it to do stuff


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

halloweenking said:


> It's just amazing how much detail you put into all of it. About how long did it take you to complete that set up? (well the stuff you have now)
> 
> It's so amazing. I love looking at it. Im a dork I know.


i am ususally all set up by this time of year , i start september 17th usually but this year since we built alot of props it took more time and money , i am sure getting more organized money wise for next year and getting my supplies way early ....and my husband is working since august 6 to 7 days a week so it made it even harder to finish stuff in the same day .....


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Lady Nyxie said:


> All I can say is very Disney-like. Excellent!
> 
> I too have Baxter from ACC. He is cool.


thats excatly what i was looking to achieve a disney like manor , thanks thats nice to hear that i have accomplished it a bit


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Mr. Halloween said:


> i love the dog...i almost bought one, but you have to push the button every time you want it to do stuff


you see i didnt know that fact when i bought it off ebay cause my friend in the USA couldnt find mummy dog at her micheal store , i want to try and put a light sensor instead of the press me button or an alarm sensor (but those are more expensive) i have just had no time to do it and i never attempted something like this so ....might be just for decor purpuse now , too bad cause he sure is neat when he barks and moves


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

a witch from canada said:


> here is the Haunted girl from the past , she disapeared on halloween night many years ago while trick or treating , nobody knows what happened to her and her dog , but since that night she as been haunting the manor and will be sure to scare the trick or treaters on halloween night  (our version of donna the dead) ...i tried getting some spider web on her and it works it stays even while she moves....i hope the little kids arent too affraid to come to the front door cause if they want their candy they still have to make it trough the foyer and meet edward the butler and then into my living room to meet the lady in crystal ball LOL
> 
> as you can see my black urns are still missing the black roses to go in them because a stupid ebay seller didnt send them ups like i requested   grrrrrrrrrr not even sure now if i will get them in time for halloween


NOw that is AMAZING, I wish I lived in your area here in Ontario there only a FEW houses I see go with that nice/clean set up! I hope mine looks that good this year...


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Can't add much more than what has been said already. What a labor of love. Incredible detail, great lighting, and it has some continuity to it. You should be proud!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I love your hearse! Did you make the wheels?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Dark Star said:


> I love your hearse! Did you make the wheels?


their store bought 36 inches garden decor wheels 20$ each , they even have the metal strap on the wheel .


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

You probably couldn't make them for much ceaper than that. 
I think I need a hearse now.

All your decorations are great!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Its simply a beautiful display 

MsM


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*Headless bride and groom*

here is the headless bride and groom on the porch , still missing spiderwebs on that side of the porch but i am done for the day


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That is really awesome.

Who knew people in Quebec were so fun! haha


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*Overall Look of the decor*

here are pic of an overall look of the house and yard ,


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Amazing display! Very inspirational for the rest of us!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooooh--so nice!!!!
What's that tableaux in your garage?!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*Laboratory Pictures , it's almost done ....*



HellsKitchenette said:


> Ooooh--so nice!!!!
> What's that tableaux in your garage?!


it is a laboratory , it is almost done , i need to get some beakers and accessories like that at a medical labware compagny in montreal , and my husband and i found an old ceramic lamp for 2$ last week , perfect for the lab .....i am thinking of making a sign to put over the garage .....just a few details missing


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Very NICE.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG!! Witch from Canada you're stuff is awesome!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow!! Everything looks simply perfect!! And your house looks like a dream in that beautiful setting with your hearst. Your display is certainly one of my favorites!!!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

That's truly one of the finest displays I have ever seen! Are you going to make "ghost horses"? By that I just mean the straps of leather (or real harnesses), but they have wire that you can bend to make them pose like they are attached to a horse you don't actually see. Albeit, a ghost horse.

But let me say again ... I am in awe!!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks everyone for all your nice comments , it is very apreciated ......



SouthernBelle said:


> That's truly one of the finest displays I have ever seen! Are you going to make "ghost horses"? By that I just mean the straps of leather (or real harnesses), but they have wire that you can bend to make them pose like they are attached to a horse you don't actually see. Albeit, a ghost horse.
> 
> But let me say again ... I am in awe!!!


well in the spring i was going to buy a fiberglass horse black or on primer white and coat it with transparent uv varnish but since my husband got operated at that time their went the $$$ for that prop ......so we are thinking a horse silouette right now.....

i am sick today and i am not doing anything goes just getting up and move makes me feel like trowing up , so i guess it is a good thing , i can finally try and record some audio track for all of this ....i am going with the wedding haunted march for the headless bride scene , and i am doing the disney haunted mansion music sound with added sound to it like whinning horse , showling digging sound , traped in coffin sound, dog whinning .....that will play in the hearse scene....

when these are done i will post videos of that


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

What a spectacular job you folks did on this! I can't wait to see your whole set up. Last year I just loved it!

Mistress Muffy


----------



## Euan Buchan (Oct 16, 2007)

That's amazing you curtanly love decorating bet people are too scared to come to your house.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I see you have flicker bulbs in the lights.












Hahahaha, have a simular container (the orange filled one). I got it the last time I went to Mexico. It was filled with beer. lol


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> i am sick today and i am not doing anything goes just getting up and move makes me feel like trowing up , so i guess it is a good thing , i can finally try and record some audio track for all of this ....i am going with the wedding haunted march for the headless bride scene , and i am doing the disney haunted mansion music sound with added sound to it like whinning horse , showling digging sound , traped in coffin sound, dog whinning .....that will play in the hearse scene....
> 
> when these are done i will post videos of that



Good thing you are sick.............. now you can take it slow.... My gosh! Don't you ever stop??? Let me guess - On Nov. 1st !!! 

Excellent work my friend.... Can't wait to see the real thing on Sunday!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Hallow33n said:


> I see you have flicker bulbs in the lights.
> 
> Hahahaha, have a simular container (the orange filled one). I got it the last time I went to Mexico. It was filled with beer. lol


lol yes it is a bear glass/flute i got at walmart 2 weeks ago for 14$  i have taken the sponge out of an orange fluorescent marker and diped it in the water and voila ! it was a how to in the forum i saw a little while back , very good tip....

and yes i have flicker bulbs in all my lights outside and all the props lanterns , hearse lantern , but i use colored flood lights to light up everything .....and blacklights....


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

a witch from canada said:


> lol yes it is a bear glass/flute i got at walmart 2 weeks ago for 14$  i have taken the sponge out of an orange fluorescent marker and diped it in the water and voila ! it was a how to in the forum i saw a little while back , very good tip....
> 
> and yes i have flicker bulbs in all my lights outside and all the props lanterns , hearse lantern , but i use colored flood lights to light up everything .....and blacklights....


I heard of that idea a few years ago but never did it.

One of the hallways this year is going to have a blacklight in, and i was thinking if i scooped out a pumpkin, filled it with water and put in a highlighter pen sponge for a few hours the flesh may soak up some of the fluorescent water and glow in the blacklight.

We'll see.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

OMGDan said:


> I heard of that idea a few years ago but never did it.
> 
> One of the hallways this year is going to have a blacklight in, and i was thinking if i scooped out a pumpkin, filled it with water and put in a highlighter pen sponge for a few hours the flesh may soak up some of the fluorescent water and glow in the blacklight.
> 
> We'll see.


do it the easy way , squeeze the ink out of it directly onto the pumpkin flesh 

then soak the sponge in water so it fills up with water then take it out and squeez the water and ink out of it ......

let me us know if it works and show us pictures .....


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Gotta join in the kudos. What is so impressive is not only the attention to professional looking detail, but the fact that you've got multiple themes going on. If I put together the hearse I'd congratulate myself, get a beer and call it a season!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

OMG that hearst is incredible! Thanks for including the production pics. Maybe one of these days we'll get to build one.


----------



## JDJD (Sep 27, 2005)

Felicitations Witch! C'est vraiment superbe.

Amazing props. The hearse is outstanding.

JD


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW! You have done an absolutely amazing job! I wish I lived somewhere close to a road so people could see my house (I live on a farm.) I would love to be able to do something like you did.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Damn, that's nice...well thought-out poses and costumes, lighting, situations... love it!


----------



## Elvira (Jul 6, 2005)

Exceptional! Very talented and a great eye for the detail that truly makes a difference. I must say I am partial to your grave digger (although all your props are unbelivable) is one of the nicest I have seen! Keep up the great work, your pictures and hard work have modivated myself and many I'm sure. Cheers, its fascinating!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

*Deeply Bows*

You need an award....and I need a house to haunt!! lol And to think I logged on to post pics of my little graveyard pudding cups... /sigh haha

Ghastly & Hauntingly beautiful. I think you have inspired all of us and I can't wait to see your final, picture pefect photos! Thank you for the ideas and the motivation. 

Happy Haunting!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*videos .....*

well i worked yesterday in doing sound tracks for the scenes , i came up with a haunted wedding march for the bride and groom , found the weeding march on the net and added some sounds in the background , and i used the haunted mansion track in the hearse , but i added horse whinning , digging sound and a dog whinning , then you hear someone traped in acoffin trying to get out , and at the end a widow crying .....it was my first time making sound tracks , i played with audacity since 2 -3weeks ago about 4 times so i guess i didnt do too bad lol

i didnt know how to upload music or where so i shot 2 videos , you canhere the sound on them ....


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great audio....!! Good job for someone just trying out a new software!

Now, I'll never be able to hear the Wedding March ever again without thinking about the spinning bride's head!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Fabulous display! I remember your display last year too and just loved it. You also had a bunch of blackbirds or crows on the roof if I remember correctly. Any plans of using those again? They looked verrrry cool.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Lauriebeast said:


> Fabulous display! I remember your display last year too and just loved it. You also had a bunch of blackbirds or crows on the roof if I remember correctly. Any plans of using those again? They looked verrrry cool.


hi LB , yes it was me with the roof full of crows and ravens.....my poor beautiful crows suffered ALOT of damages last year , we had a severe wind and rain weekend the weekend before halloween last year and they wore pretty much all damaged and dont look nice anymore....they did last me 3 years of weather so not bad.....

i might try and see if i can salvage 2 or 3 for the porch .....i do have a beautiful feathered vulture i am just clueless where to use because i dont want it in the rain so.....

if we can manage to have nice weather tomorow and the rest of the week i will get my projects finished and figure out where to use him ...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastic! Absolutely fantastic!

MsM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW!! Everything looks so fantastic, the details in everthing. Love the graveyard, the mourner, and your front porch looks so swesome. You do such great work,the attention to detail. I don't know what else to say, except WOW- I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice...you can see the time and effort put into it!


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

That is AMAZING!!! Well done .... I'm jealous that you have so much space to do such wonderful props! Our front porch is super small .... 

Can't wait to see what you do next year!  

Jess


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

WFC: WOW !! that is a real cool yard you have I would like to Have your photobucket link so i can see the pics better. Thanks


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Your house is so Beautiful!! You did a great job on everything!!


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice display and I know what you mean about being never done. There is always something else that just needs that last touch. Really great job on the ol' school hearse. I think you just made up my mind to tackle that item for next year. Now, where did I put that box of drywall screws.  

Toepincher x x


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Again, great stuff.

It's amazing how much that simple organ wedding march track creeps up the props. In the pics the props are props to me

But with the music it brings back the haunted houses and ghost rides from being a kid.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

It is not often that Halloween is associated with elegance and sophistication but you have managed to blend scary and elegance. Combined they make an amazing presentation! Very impressive and inspiring.


----------



## doutcha (Oct 19, 2007)

wow u really are talented my friend that display is one of the most amazing i`ve seen so far cant wait to see more pics!!! good job and like everyone else i find the dog pretty neat adds a nice touch a creepy one of course! keep it up witch i too am from canada ( montreal) hope i could drop by to see this live.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

doutcha said:


> wow u really are talented my friend that display is one of the most amazing i`ve seen so far cant wait to see more pics!!! good job and like everyone else i find the dog pretty neat adds a nice touch a creepy one of course! keep it up witch i too am from canada ( montreal) hope i could drop by to see this live.



bonjour doutcha, i sent you a private message go check your box


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*the lady of the gardens and the cemetery couple*

i finally was able to put her up yesterday , she is at the entry near the driveway , the driveway now as 5 6 foot tall spooky black lighted trees with ogange lights in it on each side of the driveway so the garden lady welcomes everyone....

then i finally finished the cemetery couple , casanova and his mistress  
hehehehe


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Your displays are amazing, but I have to ask, how many Buckies do you have? Do you buy them through out the year?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Dark Star said:


> Your displays are amazing, but I have to ask, how many Buckies do you have? Do you buy them through out the year?


Dark star , it was my first year buying bucky skeletons , thank god i did buy those ......they are a pain to position but their heavy so they dont fly out in the wind  and they look realistic too....
i have 7 that i bought last march when anatomical chart had their special at 60$ each (i think that was the price or a bit lower) and i got baxter the big dog for 85$ (not sure i would have to find my bill somewhere) .....

i usually buy here and there altrough the year.....i am hoping that their will be a sale again next march so i can get a few more


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Damn now that's a DISPLAY, cheers!


----------



## JaxStraw (Oct 25, 2007)

your display is amazing, congratz on a job well done


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I just got my first one in September. (anniversary present from DH)  
I was really suprised on how heavy the accually were. Do you pose them with rebar/PVC?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Dark Star said:


> I just got my first one in September. (anniversary present from DH)
> I was really suprised on how heavy the accually were. Do you pose them with rebar/PVC?


m husband used 3 x3 inch wood , we have cut the base like a an arrow to plant in the ground and we attach them to the wood pole with small metal wire.....we srcew the legs , hand arms into position and for the hands to hold something we will either use small wire or fishing lines ......we wore not able to ind metal rods to make them stand so we used wood we aleready had , it is much bigger and harder to hide the the rod but then again i wonder if it just doesnt make it more solid then the metal rod too....

i know some in this forum also use a tye of glue to glue them into position instead of scews .....i have not tried that , figured if i need to fold them back in the box i can unscrew them mor easely then if they wor glued


----------



## spiffy (Oct 27, 2007)

Ohmygosh that is such an incredible display! It's obvious you've put a lot of work into it and you've done a great job!  It's this kinda stuff that just adds so much to the holidays!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Bravo, Witch from Canada!

What an excellent job. I love all your details. You are an inspiration to me. I had hoped to make a hearse this year but was unable to get that project going. I did get the wheels early in the summer. A project for me for next year. 

What an amazing and hauntingly beautiful display you have created!!!


----------



## sunflower (Oct 27, 2007)

**

Really nice looking photos !


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link.. You did so GOOD come help me now... Its a Great Yard..


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i am taking a very very short break to Thank everyone for all your nice comments , it gets me going each year .......it is always apreciated to know someone else likes what you do.....

Blinky now dont joke with me .....if you lived closer we could help eachother out because your props looks pretty cool to me


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Blinky now dont joke with me .....if you lived closer we could help each other out because your props looks pretty cool to me 


WFC not unless they have moved Texas and didnt tell me, well you know Texas did secede of the Union at one time..lol


----------

